# Thor's innards (graphic)



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I put the tube into his crop and he died. Just like that. I was going to do a nice neat job, but he was tough and his bones were really hard and bit. I couldn't get thru his breast bone.

In the lower right is the lung tissue and you can see it on several pics. I'm thinking it's funky looking. The only other thing is that he had a large inflated area in his intestine like the size of my thumb but thicker filled with air.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Sorry you lost Thor, Karen. You might want to get Kathy to take a look-see at your pics.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Yea I was thinking of asking casportpony. She's the necropsy queen.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I admire your ability to perform a necropsy.I can clean them to eat them but the guts go into a bucket...


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

My goal, which I never made, was to open the chicken, remove the breast bone and get the body splayed. I did follow the trachea to find the lungs. They were clean. Heart looked clean. The thing that got me was this big bubble of air in the intestine. It looked to be in the cecum because it was a pretty big intestine that had an end. I read somewhere that it's caused by enteritis, but none of the intestines looked damage.

Anyway. I dropped my scalpel blade and couldn't get much out without ripping it out. I was going to place each organ on a flat surface and take pictures. So much for that. So, what I took out didn't seem odd in any way except those lungs. I wonder if there's an easier way to get to the lungs.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

Sorry for your loss. {{{{hugs}}}} I don't see anything obvious. Note that I haven't done enough of them to know what a normal lung looks like. The ones I have done have all had something glaringly wrong, so I usually stop before getting to the lungs.


----------

